# The Life of a Peasant Women by Nikolai Leskov



## vijayraj (May 24, 2020)

I am doing some research for a love story and one the books which I want to read is "The Life of a Peasant Women" By Nikolai Leskov, but I can't find an English edition of this book. I have gone through many sites like project Gutenberg,etc.
Can you please help me out and let me know where can I find an English translation of this book


----------



## Alice (May 24, 2020)

I have been searching for it in Russian sites, but found nothing. I doubt it ever was translated into English


----------

